# Sub girl looking for 1v1 NSFW romantic rp!



## knowmass (Oct 16, 2017)

*
I will look and read over everyones PM's! <3 please please PLEASE
send more than a "hi lets rp"

Tell me what fetishes you share and what characters you have ! :lol: 
the more detailed the more interested i could be! but dont go crazy and write me a book on your first message! 

also please read all my information... I'm going to have to start ignoring people who dont listen to anything i say here? It just shows that you're clearly not that interested....
I want this rp to be serious and long term!
Like honestly just tell me what caught your attention and a character or characters of yours?
I just wanna get to know you!!
*

*
I AM SUBMISSIVE !!!*

Hey!:> 
Well I'm female irl


I'm looking for something rather specific I suppose haha
*I want a rp partner I can be friends with and discuss stuff with other than just rp...*
And build like a fun little rp relationship between characters and stuff?:3

I'm looking for something 18+
And I'd love to really get to know my rp partner and become good friends! this is very important
I like roleplaying for fun and not just for getting off :> so ah! lets make this rp detailed and complex<3
I'm a big sub... !

About me-
I'm 19..:> female... I'm an art student and an aspiring jeweler.. and animator ! Ah! I'm very kinky and Have many different fetishes! I'm a bit shy but I can be outspoken on occasion haha! I enjoy writing and drawing in my off times!:>
I like roleplaying as myself or some form of myself as it makes the rp much more intimate and fun but I'm good with using any of my
Characters as well! I consider myself to be a nice person /)w(\ so I hope you'll find that too..<3


Looking for...

****NEW OPTION**** I might be interested in a cute fluffy relationship now too<3? like just a sweet little relationship where im still the sub... and my partner is still Dom... but there doesn't have to any rapey elements... :3 maybe a cute doggo or a character that would look cute with my human self<3( i love anthro+human couples!)~ Anthro or shapeshifter. But I'd want the relationship to evolve from meeting to falling in love...  if you are interested in this position then tell me so when you message me...! if you do like this idea of a romance roleplay we will definitely have to get to know each other a bit first<3! 


Things I love having in a rp // must haves 

- must roleplay as a dominant character. Preferably a feral dragon, reptile or insect character. Anthro is ok but I like the wilder side of things....like an anthro shapeshifting in a feral form.... !
-sexxxx  sex sex! YES def need sex
-a romance! Please! I really want our characters to fall in love eventually. Maybe develops from a master-pet relationship?
-literate partner who can type more than two or three sentences in a reply
- A FRIEND ! please! I dont want to just RP all the time  of course I want to rp and stuff but I want to get to know YOU! and I hope you'll want to get to know me as well  

Other things I want but don't necessarily need..

-I like playing as a human girl and I looove when my partner is anthro! Hot!!
-probably doing rp over an IM like discord or Skype. I dont imagine I'll check here to often...! so this is more ideal
-I love magic and fantasy elements!! 
-me getting transformed .I love being dominated and transformation is one way to show how my partners character has taken over me... shaping me into their ideal mate...!
-impregnation!! yes
-male partner mainly or female partner if she wants to me dominant uwu! But would like some impregnation stuff so c:"!! Seduce me ladies <3!
-bdsm elements...such as use of binding me up... some slight strangulation elements (nothing too painful please!)
-pregnancy stuff in general Is wanted!
-your character forcing themselves on me is ok by me!!!
-you get to be Dom... hehe


What I can't do...

-no poop.. keep it clean please!
-nothing too violent...!
-probably other things but not sure haha just ask


Perks of being my rp partner..

*definitely be expecting art to be drawn <3 I mainly draw weird vore or other fetish work... lol lately at least! I draw SFW stuff too of course! If you want to see check out my FA by the same screen name ~*



Side Notes

I'm at UTC-4:00 !
lets hope we dont have conflicting time zones
i hope you have discord!<3

_
Pm
Me if interested c: or have questions ...! I'm expecting people to have already fleshed out characters or some vague idea of their characters! If you dont have any characters i would hope youll make a new one!
please again!! send me a well formatted message!!! <3

OR

DM me on Discord
Hexle#9252


I will like to get to know you before starting any roleplaying.
using discord will let me get to know you the fastest!
_
Alrighty!!
*kiss*
Let's chat soon..!!

I also do Vore roleplays but I'm kinda looking for something a bit more fluffy rn :3c
Just want a cute nice romantic rp experience with someone nice!!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Oct 16, 2017)

Wish you luck! You sound like you would be fun to play with ^^


----------



## knowmass (Oct 16, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Wish you luck! You sound like you would be fun to play with ^^


Aw thanks..<3
If you're interested feel free to message me or whatever hehe ! I'm not sure how the forums here work exactly! And I mean discord always works too! I'm always looking to find new friends!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Oct 16, 2017)

knowmass said:


> Aw thanks..<3
> If you're interested feel free to message me or whatever hehe ! I'm not sure how the forums here work exactly! And I mean discord always works too! I'm always looking to find new friends!



Maybe I will sometime, I am always up for meeting new people and making comrades, I don't know about tonight tho cuz I have no idea whats going on on my end, but I will keep you in mind ^^


----------



## knowmass (Oct 16, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Maybe I will sometime, I am always up for meeting new people and making comrades, I don't know about tonight tho cuz I have no idea whats going on on my end, but I will keep you in mind ^^


Oh pffff haha I don't plan on doing any roleplaying tonight! I'm about to go to sleep it's 12 AM here! Haha just putting out an ad before I hit the hay then seeing if I got any interesting offers!!<3 but for sure! HMU if you want to whenever~<3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 17, 2017)

Good luck with finding an RP partner, love.


----------



## knowmass (Oct 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Good luck with finding an RP partner, love.


Ahh thanks!


----------



## WinterWolf93 (Dec 25, 2017)

Heya, I might be interesred...my anthro self is a large male wolf, white and teal colored fur with an athletic build. Kinks I enjoy are definately information for starters, something about putting pups in my partner is always a big turn on haha cx.

I also have Discord....KarnageWolf#8698...and am easiest to reach there. I am West coast, however, but have discord on mobile so I am generally always on.

Hmu Some time if interested!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 26, 2017)

I sent you a friend request on discord! Foxxo#8477


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent you a friend request as well on Discord. Might as well find myself one more RP partner.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent a discord request. Ill give it a shot. If things don't work out for rp terms maybe we can at least be friends? Always would love to meet someone who does art based on rps.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Sent a request! Open to chat.


----------



## ethan_spencer (Jun 1, 2019)

I'll rp with you message me on discord and I'll tell you my character. My discord is dizzy365#4268


----------

